# Does anyone know if Travel expenses are tax deductible?



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So I live in the Central valley in california (Merced,CA) It's about a 2 hour drive to the SF Bay Area 1 way. Doing Uber at home doesn't make me enough money, So i drive where the real money is (The Bay Area). Anyways is the Gas/Mileage driving to and from the bay a tax write off? Also is Motel's/Hotel's a write off as well. Because sometimes I get tired from driving in the bay all day and I dont want to drive 2 hours at like 12-1 AM about to fall asleep on the wheel. So i get a room on some night's (Mostly on the weekends) 

I would think a normal Job that has you travel alot has travel a tax write off . But i never seen it anywhere about travel expenses a write off for driving with Uber.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Use the destination feature - then the mileage is tax deductible.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> Use the destination feature - then the mileage is tax deductible.


Did that once. Actually picked someone up. But they were going somewhere in the city i was passing So it was more of a diverson.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Did that once. Actually picked someone up. But they were going somewhere in the city i was passing So it was more of a diverson.


Jut said to use destination filter - nothing about accepting rides if you do not want. After all your question was about claiming mileage as a tax deduction.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So I live in the Central valley in california (Merced,CA) It's about a 2 hour drive to the SF Bay Area 1 way. Doing Uber at home doesn't make me enough money, So i drive where the real money is (The Bay Area). Anyways is the Gas/Mileage driving to and from the bay a tax write off? Also is Motel's/Hotel's a write off as well. Because sometimes I get tired from driving in the bay all day and I dont want to drive 2 hours at like 12-1 AM about to fall asleep on the wheel. So i get a room on some night's (Mostly on the weekends)
> 
> I would think a normal Job that has you travel alot has travel a tax write off . But i never seen it anywhere about travel expenses a write off for driving with Uber.


Don't quote me, but I don't see why not. Buy you a desk and tell the IRS you have a home office, and you should be able to. Read the IRS instructions they provide online and their other published documents. It might be a headache reading, but you will find there what all you can deduct. And deduct everything you can. How else do you think Trump doesn't pay taxes? Because he used all the legal deductions available.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

newdriverintown said:


> Don't quote me, but I don't see why not. Buy you a desk and tell the IRS you have a home office, and you should be able to. Read the IRS instructions they provide online and their other published documents. It might be a headache reading, but you will find there what all you can deduct. And deduct everything you can. How else do you think Trump doesn't pay taxes? Because he used all the legal deductions available.


I don't believe just having a desk will meet the requirements for the home office deduction. You have to dedicate a room in its entirety, and not use it for any purpose other than business. Since rideshare by definition takes place almost entirely in your car, it might be a really hard sell.

I don't claim a home office, but I book jobs and bill my clients at my desk. Your job booking and billing are effectively done through your phone, right? A further wrinkle for a homeowner is the accounting when you sell the home. Not worth it, IMHO. However, I am not a tax professional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OK, here's my take on the situation...


Are you driving to the Bay area to go shopping?
Visit a friend?
Go sight seeing?

OR WORK?


----------



## JR0145 (Sep 30, 2017)

Generally speaking if you conduct most of your business in a location that is away from the home in which you live (tax home), the location where the business is conducted becomes your tax home regardless of where you live. In this situation the mileage between the home (where you live) and your tax home (where you work) is considered commuting and as such not deductible. IRS Publication 463 will have the tax implication of this situation. Do not consider this tax advice and please consult a tax professional if you have a questions.


----------

